#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Shadow magic

## Astral Eye

Shadow magic

This thread is for discussions on the art of shadow magic or shadowmancy as I call it. If you would like a basic introduction to it (I'm afraid that's all I can do) add more information on it or exchange information, this is the place. It is commonly seen as Satanic, evil and negative. Yes it is powerful and can be used to inflict harm, but surely all magic can? Surely the only darkness that is evill lies within our own hearts?

----------


## devakxes

I would look into Konstantinos ''a gothic grimoir'' for information on working with the energies of Night/Darkness. However, there is plentiful amounts of LHP information on working with the energy of darkness.

Blessings.

----------


## Light

You might be interested in these too:

Nocturnicon 


Konstantinos - Nocturnal Witchcraft

----------


## Aradia

I have Nocturnal Witchcraft. Great little book.  :Smile:

----------


## |||||

I've read some bad reviews on Konstantinos' work, why do you think that is? also I heard of this one book called walking the twilight path, anyone read that one?

----------


## captainrackham

Really? You've heard bad reviews? Man, that's disappointing... I like Konstantinos' writing style and a lot of his information. I kinda always wanted to read 'Speak with the Dead' but I could never seem to get a hold of one.

----------


## |||||

well i think it may have to do with his heavy use of drugs in some texts, which is my only problem with him, mostly because I don't like drugs. but i still like his style besides that.

----------


## RavenWulf

Though I havn't actually read one of his books, due to lack of funds both in the bank and in my wallet...I have found a couple of over-views and summaries of some of his work. His methods work, as do most so long as you believe they will. The use of drugs in witchcraft is debatable. I have had successes using drugs to induce the trance-like state that allows me to do magick much better, and I have also messed everything up big time due to impaired judgement and thinking. Now as for shadow magick, you should look into Shades. I found that they make the dark and shadow very interesting, as well as being willing to work with you in most cases. I have achieved much through the summoning of Shades.

----------


## |||||

can you recommend a book or article that talks about shades? I haven't worked with them yet.

----------


## |||||

oh right I'm new here.

----------


## chestermccoy

I myself was never a fan Konstantinos. It was in part due to his writing itself, which I found to be somewhat.....watered down, and the fact that most of his focus was on what I would term "free hand magick" or non-ritualized based magick.

----------


## devakxes

I don't enjoy how he slanders psychic vampires. Otherwise, his work is good, though right-hand path. Useless if you don't do the initiatory ritual in the beginning and gain power over The Night.

----------

